# Mounting HDTV Antenna to SS Chimney...yay or nay?



## Scott2373 (Aug 14, 2012)

The title pretty much says it all. If there are any tech-heads out there that can offer advice on whether or not this will affect performance of the antenna, please chime in. It just so happens that the chimney is on the same side of the house that the antenna needs to point. The antenna is silver, like the chimney (Exterior double-wall stainless steel) and I felt it would blend nicely. As far as the cable (Triple shield RG-6) is concerned, I don't believe the exterior of the chimney gets hot enough to damage it. Any and all advice, comments or scathing retorts welcome! Thank you!


----------



## Jack Straw (Aug 14, 2012)

Will it be in the way when you clean the chimney?


----------



## Danno77 (Aug 14, 2012)

Shoot, this is interesting. I can't think of a reason not to do it. technically you do come within clearances with that cable and that's against code unless your cable is somehow run with gap between it and the chimney.


----------



## Scott2373 (Aug 14, 2012)

The antenna will sit well below the chimney cap, so no, it won't interfere with cleaning. The antenna would mount to the side of the chimney with hose clamp style attachments, not at the top, above the cap. As far as clearances go, I could always use some cable standoffs similar to the ones the utilities use for electrical or telephone lines.


----------



## peakbagger (Aug 14, 2012)

Some folks used to insist that mounting the antenna on the chimney would "burn: out the elements on the antenna. Physics doesnt agree with them.


----------



## Highbeam (Aug 14, 2012)

Is your chimney restrained really well? I mean, with some wind, that antenna will be like a sail. My class A chimney is mostly just setting on the ceiling support box with very little lateral strength.


----------



## Highbeam (Aug 14, 2012)

I built an antenna and stuck it in the attic. Works great. Oh and there is no such thing as an "HD" or "digital" antenna, that's just marketing. Your antenna is tuned for UHF and/or vhf and also for a range, that's pretty much it.


----------



## fossil (Aug 14, 2012)

Can you post a photo of the antenna?


----------



## firebroad (Aug 14, 2012)

My antenna has been strapped to my chimney for seven years, no problems yet.


----------



## firecracker_77 (Aug 14, 2012)

firebroad said:


> My antenna has been strapped to my chimney for seven years, no problems yet.


 
Your chimney could support on of those late 80's satellite dishes no problem.


----------



## Danno77 (Aug 14, 2012)

firebroad said:


> My antenna has been strapped to my chimney for seven years, no problems yet.


yeah, but he's talking about strapping it to a stainless steel run, not some masonry chimney.


----------



## firebroad (Aug 14, 2012)

Danno77 said:


> yeah, but he's talking about strapping it to a stainless steel run, not some masonry chimney.


Forgive me, I was in a jocular mood


----------



## Danno77 (Aug 14, 2012)

firebroad said:


> Forgive me, I was in a jocular mood


they gots creams and powders for that, ya know?


----------



## Scott2373 (Aug 14, 2012)

Here is a pic of my antenna:





It won't be on a mast as shown in this pic, but will be "strapped" to the  chimney. Thanks for the  replies, so far!


----------



## firecracker_77 (Aug 14, 2012)

That doesn't look like it would act as a sail


----------



## firebroad (Aug 14, 2012)

Seriously, I would opt for the mast, just my thoughts.


----------



## Scott2373 (Aug 14, 2012)

@ Highbeam: You and I understand that, however saying "HDTV" gives people a better idea of what the antenna looks like, rather than imagining something like an old aerial with radials pointing out in all directions.


----------



## blades (Aug 14, 2012)

The only thing i see that might happen is a ghosting from reflected signal. That may not be an issue with the digital signals like it was in times past.


----------



## fossil (Aug 14, 2012)

We're really not talking about stoves here, so I'm gonna scoot this thread over into the DIY forum (like I should have done some time ago).  Rick


----------



## StihlHead (Aug 14, 2012)

Highbeam said:


> Is your chimney restrained really well? I mean, with some wind, that antenna will be like a sail. My class A chimney is mostly just setting on the ceiling support box with very little lateral strength.


 
What he said...


----------



## StihlHead (Aug 14, 2012)

Also with a reflecting antenna like the one in the photo you posted, you do not want an added metal RF reflecting stove pipe next to the antennas (we are talking stove pipes here, not masonry chimneys). The antennas are mounted that way to pick up the reflection of the excited metal grid behind it, and specific length RF signals. More metal in odd shapes is apt to distort, amplify or dampen the signal that the antennas are trying to pick up.


----------



## homebrewz (Aug 14, 2012)

It looks like an omni-directional type antenna. If you mount that on the side of a metal object, like your SS chimney, you'll likely get less signal in one direction.. the direction behind the chimney. On the other hand, the chimney may act as a reflector and you'll get a little bit better signal from stations facing the front.

Edit: actually, it looks like it may be directional by that screen on the back. Well, maybe try it if you don't mind having to move it later.


----------



## firefighterjake (Aug 15, 2012)

Scott2373 said:


> @ Highbeam: You and I understand that, however saying "HDTV" gives people a better idea of what the antenna looks like, rather than imagining something like an old aerial with radials pointing out in all directions.


 
Very true . . . I was picturing the "traditional" vaned antenna like I have on my roof . . . which does a fine job of picking up OTA TV signals.


----------



## begreen (Aug 15, 2012)

I would put it in the attic first or mount it away from metal objects that might reflect the signal.


----------



## Highbeam (Aug 15, 2012)

The pictured antenna is a UHF antenna. If all of the desired stations are UHF then a better purchase is the DB4 or DB6 that is higher quality but still cheap. "HD" or digital TV is broadcast on both VHF and UHF wavelengths depending on your local stations' choice so there is no reason to differentiate between an old fashioned and an HD antenna, they are the same thing. In my area I need both UHF and VHF so my antenna needed to be capable of both, it is.

The UHF antennas, as shown above, are fairly directional and do act as a big sail. More so than the VHF antennas that look more traditional with the horizontal beam and many elements branching off. Some antennas can catch both UHF and VHF.

Older analog and modern digital signals are still recieved and transmitted the same way as they've always been with the same antennas. You just need a TV that can read that type of data.

OTA TV is a wonderful thing with modern flatscreen TVs. The signal is usually true HD which is much higher quality than the cable company's HD that has actually been compressed. Television has never been so good for us as it is since we switched to OTA.


----------

